# gate



## BruceWayne (Feb 11, 2008)

16 foot wide gate for my driveway


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Bruce! Nice looking gate. Did you build it yourself? I would dare put up a gate like that in my neighborhood, most gates get torn down by illegal hunters and trespassers. That gate definitely has a nice artistic touch though. :cheers: :thumbsup:


----------



## BruceWayne (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you.
Yes, it took a week of welding then most of two days to make the spider.

The gate is incredibly heavy.
It is 16 feet 5 inches wide and 8 feet 10 inches tall.
The shiny spot in the middle is a 1934 Ford hubcap.
The spider has wingnuts on his feet and is easily moved to various places on the gate

It is sitting on the ground in that photo.
I hope to have it swinging and locking soon.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice work! I am working on a deal to get some forestry type gate put up on our properties. Nothing near as fancy as yours but hopefully strong enough to stand up to the illegal hunters, pot growers, and ATV riders who try to tear them down.


----------



## BruceWayne (Feb 11, 2008)

You cant beat 'Them'.

No matter how strong the gate there is always a bigger bulldozer.

Makes ya wanna get a sniper rifle and reach out and touch someone


----------



## BruceWayne (Feb 11, 2008)

Both of my grandfathers had Farmall Model H tractors.
After they died I got both of them.
I have one for parts.
The other is a 1940 model that sat in my yard for 25 years until I got some land in the country that needed to be bush hogged.
I never started it for 25 years, but I bought an old bush hog and rebuilt it, then started my tractor and it ran good....
after I switched 2 of the spark plug wires back to the right plugs.

Yeah, there is a little bit more to that story.
For 25 years, I turned the engine over every 6 months or so and once in a while I put diesel in each cylinder.
Fresh oil, cleaned the points, checked the antifreeze and it started up and runs good.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

BruceWayne said:


> You cant beat 'Them'.
> 
> No matter how strong the gate there is always a bigger bulldozer.
> 
> Makes ya wanna get a sniper rifle and reach out and touch someone


I hear ya! That thought has crossed my mind a time or two! Then I have to count to 1,000. :lmao: Sometimes a 1,000 is not enough.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice. We just recently installed a solar powered opener. Real easy install. Plan to install a mechanized opener?


----------



## BruceWayne (Feb 11, 2008)

kau said:


> Nice. We just recently installed a solar powered opener. Real easy install. Plan to install a mechanized opener?



I sure would like to know more about that solar powered unit!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

kau said:


> Nice. We just recently installed a solar powered opener. Real easy install. Plan to install a mechanized opener?


I have thought about one of those but not sure how they hold up over time and to vandals. They sure are nice for when you come and go a lot. Got any pics?


----------



## Wheeler (Mar 17, 2010)

That's cool. Is it temporary?


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

TF Admin said:


> I have thought about one of those but not sure how they hold up over time and to vandals. They sure are nice for when you come and go a lot. Got any pics?


Held up for quite some time now to some abuse and harsh weather. Hottest summer on record last year and wettest winter this year. I will snap some pictures this weekend.


----------

